# Help with Aquarium Light and Carpeting Plants.



## JordanMcleod (Apr 18, 2013)

I currently have a standard 15 gallon tank which is 24L x 12W x 12H. As for lighting i have 2 x 18 inch(T8) florescent 15 watt bulbs, giving me a total of 30 Watts which are on about 10-12hrs a day. I have 2 inches of miracle grow potting mix capped with 2 inches of fine sand. In the tank there are narrow leaf chain sword, amazon sword, baby tears, dwarf hairgrass and a couple other plants. I also use DIY Co2 linked into the intake of my powerhead which gives very tiny bubbles. I will be going pressurized by December.Last i checked my ph was about 6.8. I dose flourish excel once a day and flourish comprehensive twice a week. So here are my questions. 1) is my lighting enough to carpet the baby tears? because its been in my tank about 3 days and has already begun to pearla little 2) Do you think i should increase my lighting to 45watts total? what changed do you suggest?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

This is a very shallow tank, and your substrate is deep, making it even shallower. I think you have plenty of light.

As long as you are using CO2, there is no need for Excel.


----------



## JordanMcleod (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you Michael for your quick reply. Do you think it is enough to carpet the baby tears? Also can you distinguish if my baby tears is HC or HM?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I think you have _Hemianthus glomeratus_, which is the current correct name for "HM". Everyone is hung up on HC, but _H. glomeratus_ is a great aquarium plant and should do very well in your set-up.


----------



## JordanMcleod (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks for your help


----------



## JordanMcleod (Apr 18, 2013)

As I mentioned before I have 2x 15w 18inch 6500k, would it be better if I changed one of the bulbs and put in an 8000k? Leaving me with a 6500k and an 8000k? Would that give me a better spectrum range?


----------

